# ginagawa and gagawin



## Roshini

What's the difference between ginagawa and gagawin? Examples please.


----------



## wEi-wEi

ginagawa = present(you're doing it)
gagawin = future(you'll be doing it)

ex:
i'm doing my home work right now = ginagawa ko ang takdang aralin ko ngayon.

i will be doing that later =  gagawin ko iyan mamaya.


----------



## Roshini

Oh okey lang. Maintindihan ko ngayon. Pero, maaari ba po give me more examples. Ito maraming short saka simple, di ba? Siguro, something longer and slightly complicated na. Thanks.

By the way, how's my tagalog so far?.....I'm still not so confident yet. Hehe.


----------



## wEi-wEi

you're doing TAG-LISH right now... that's what we call it here... combination of tagalog and english... for a TAG-LISH user, you're doing fine... just a few more smoothen thingy and it'll be better... n_n

first you need to find the root word: like 'gawa' - 'do'

gagawin - will do
ginawa - done already
ginagawa - presently doing

gagawin ko ang pag-lilinis = I will do the cleaning.
ginawa ko na ito = I've done that already.
ginagawa ko pa lang ito. = I'm still doing it right now.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh okey lang. Maintindihan ko ngayon. Pero, maaari          po ba give me more examples. Ito maraming short saka simple, di ba? Siguro, something longer and slightly complicated na. Thanks.
> 
> By the way, how's my tagalog so far?.....I'm still not so confident yet. Hehe.


 
Hi Roshini, just a slight correction about the syntax.  I had it in blue so you can see for yourself.  Po comes before ba.  Just remember this, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lancel0t

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh okey lang. Maintindihan ko ngayon. Pero, maaari ba po give me more examples. Ito maraming short saka simple, di ba? Siguro, something longer and slightly complicated na. Thanks.
> 
> By the way, how's my tagalog so far?.....I'm still not so confident yet. Hehe.


 
Let me translate your First sentence back to english... Ok. Now I understood. Can you please give me more examples. ( I wasn't able to understand completely the 2nd sentence "Ito maraming short saka simple")

Is the translation of the first sentence correct? If it is, then It would be better translated as follows: *Ok lang. Naintindihan ko na ngayon.* (If your taking about the past tense).


----------



## Roshini

No actually, I was going to say 'Now i understand'. 'Ito maraming short saka simple' means, It's very short and simple. So how would I say - Now I under_stand._ And what does Naintindihan ko na ngayon? why do you put a *na* there in this sentence? Is it because it's an object and not someone? Please correct me if I'm wrong. thanks in advance.


----------



## Roshini

Another thing, why do you put a Ma infront for Maintindihan? Does it mean we're talking in the present tense? What tense is this?


----------



## wEi-wEi

naiintindihan
   root word = intindihan (understand)
   prefix = 'na'
   whole meaning: fully understand/understood

maiintindihan
   root word = intindihan (understand)
   prefix = 'ma'
   whole meaning = will understand


----------



## Roshini

Oh ok. Naiintindihan ko ngayon. Sige, maraming salamat.


----------



## wEi-wEi

hey... nice tagalog on that one just put "naiintindihan ko _na_ ngayon." for gooder sound... 'coz you're putting it when you're telling it specifically today...
ex:
alam mo _na_ ba? = do you know it already?
(you're asking directly at the moment so you used _na_..)

owkies! ^_^


----------



## Roshini

*sigh*. That's one big giant leap for me. Thanks again, wEI-wEI.


----------



## miguel132002

kinikilig ako sa ginagawa ni misael at kahit anong gawin mo jan d mo malaman kung ano ang ibig sabihin man


----------



## annely

The difference between "naintindihan" and "maintindihan" is as follows:

naintindihan = to understand
maintindihan = to be able to understand

Adding the prefix "ma" is like saying "be able to": Examples would be: "Hindi ko ma-isip..." (I can`t think/imagine...) vs. "Hindi ko na-isip..." (I didn`t think/expect...), "Hindi ko matapos ang sanaysay ko." (I cannot finish my essay) vs. "Hindi ko natapos ang sanaysay ko." (I did not finish my essay)

For conjugations: Tagalog is an aspect language, not tense so:

Past Tense = Completed Aspect
Present Tense = Incomplete/Progressive Aspect
Future Tense = Contemplative Aspect

Completed Aspect - action was started and finished in the past
Incomplete Aspect - action was started in the past and is still being done in the present (aka has not yet finished)
Contemplative Aspect - subject is still thinking about doing the action, and has not started it yet.

Aspects for "intindihan" (understand):

Completed - "naintindihan"
Incomplete - "naiintindihan"
Contemplative - "maiintindihan" or "maintindihan" or "iintindihin" <-- I don`t hear this one often.

Examples:

"Naintindihan mo ba ang sinabi ko?" (Did you understand what I said?)
"Naiintindihan mo ba ang sinasabi ko?" (Do you understand what I`m saying?)
"Maiintindihan niya ba ako?" (Will he/she be able to understand me?)
"Maintindihan mo ba ako?" (Would you be able to understand me?)
"Iintindihin niya iyon." (He/she will understand that)

As for the phrase you posted awhile ago: "Oh okey lang. Maintindihan ko ngayon. Pero, maaari po ba give me more examples. Ito maraming short saka simple, di ba? Siguro, something longer and slightly complicated na. Thanks"

The tagalog translation would be: "Oh okey lang. Naintindihan ("Maintindihan" is correct too, but "naintindihan" sounds more natural in this case) ko ngayon. Pero, maaari po ba na bigyan niyo ako ng iba pang halimbawa? Kasi medyong maiksi at simple lang ang binigay mo, di ba? Siguro, isang halimbawa na mas mahaba at mas magusot (? Got it from a dictionary) pa. Salamat!

I hope that clears things up for you. Feel free to correct me if I`m wrong.


----------

